# Pipe Wrench Instructions



## Mykeeb33

A pipe wrench is a hardy tool, not easy to damage. Many haven't been instructed about proper use. You should ALWAYS leave a small space between the back of the hook jaw and the pipe you're gripping. If not, you could strip the teeth, bend the jaw, or damage the tightening nut. And that's saying nothing about the danger one encounters when it slips at just the wrong time. A wrenches jaws aren't parallel, and their natural wedging action tightens around the pipe as you turn. "Leaving a space permits the jaws to tighten with just the right amount of give," says Chuck Stephens, director of service and training for Ridgid tools. So, always leave a little space. :thumbsup:


----------



## Absaroka Joe

Does Ridgid really have to provide its customers with instructions on how to use a pipe wrench? How pathetic have people become.


----------



## moz

In for pipe wrench accreditation class.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

I worked with an apprentice who needed instructions. He asked me once why he couldn't get 2 pieces of black iron apart. I loomed at him an said it was because he was turning it the wrong direction. He argued with me for 10 minutes, then finally says "I'd like to see you do it" ok
Ran lots of black iron pipe for heating but almost all of his leaked.


----------



## pianoplumber

On pipe wrenches: "Made in China" means "This will break".


----------



## themavinator

I've been trying to teach an apprentice how to create leverage with pipe wrenches/channel locks and he just isnt getting it. He will tell me an existing joint is too tight to get apart then i always have to show him how easy it is with the right leverage.


----------



## Plumbus

I've got a couple of 24" Ridgid's that after 50 years of being cheater barred, hammered and god know what else and the teeth (though not factory sharp) have not been stripped, the jaws aren't bent, and the tightening nut (other than being a little loose) is not damaged. Also, a few 18" almost as ancient and in the same condition. I won't say they are as nice to use as a new aluminum model, but they still get the job done.
Of course, such tools should not be used by beginning apprentices, because they might slip and the main preventative of slippage is experience. Then again, new wrenches, in the wrong hands, can slip as well.
As for leaving a little space, that's an experience thing as well. Too much space can allow fingers to get pinched in the jaws while adjusting the wrench to the pipe.


----------



## dhal22

pianoplumber said:


> On pipe wrenches:  "Made in China" means "This will break".


Ridgid wrenches ONLY for me. I had two 24" pipe wrenches over 25 yrs old, they work perfectly. Used a steel 36" recently that was heavier than me. One of my plumbers couldn't break a 3" mip out of a rusted strainer so I had to show him how to use it. 2 hands on the 24" and 2 feet on the 36"..........


----------



## Grimmeute

Had a Connex at a job site get broke into. They got a lot of my tools. Boss, who started out as a electrical company ventures into plumbing also, starts handing me replacement tools. Handed me two 18' pipe wrenches look like from walmart or something. I said hey mine were Ridgid's! He says whats it matter? your just paying for a name. I was like, OH HELL NO.


----------



## dhal22

Grimmeute said:


> Had a Connex at a job site get broke into. They got a lot of my tools. Boss, who started out as a electrical company ventures into plumbing also, starts handing me replacement tools. Handed me two 18' pipe wrenches look like from walmart or something. I said hey mine were Ridgid's! He says whats it matter? your just paying for a name. I was like, OH HELL NO.


Smack him with that lightweight cheap wrench. It won't hurt much though.


----------



## Airgap

I use a 48 to open pickle jars.


----------



## saysflushable

themavinator said:


> I've been trying to teach an apprentice how to create leverage with pipe wrenches/channel locks and he just isnt getting it. He will tell me an existing joint is too tight to get apart then i always have to show him how easy it is with the right leverage.


 I feel your pain. 

turning pipe the wrong way, turning the right way but having the wrenches on backwords. turning the wrong way with wrenchs on the wrong way. not being able to use leverage to there advantage, not being strong enough, not trusting them with cheater bars because they are probebly turn turning the pipe backwards to begin with and thats why they think they need cheater bars. 

OH THE PAIN OF IT ALL.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

pianoplumber said:


> On pipe wrenches: "Made in China" means "This will break".


When I first started as a apprentice and buying my own tools I had a couple of
those cheep pipe wrench's working on a 11/2" gas pipe one day with my Jman
one slipped and smashed my middle finger on the brick, :furious:
when I complained to the Jman he explained that that is why you may go cheep on some tools but always use Ridgid pipe wrench's :whistling2:


----------



## gardenparty

We have a 48" rigid one here at work that we use on the boiler. I can barely pick the friggin thing up. I have a 24", 2 - 18" a 14'' and a 12" Rigid aluminum wrenches. I baby them almost as much as my dog.


----------



## IAplumber

Had my van broke into years ago. Same thing boss bought cheap China junk. He gave them to me and I threw them in the dumpster 25 ft away. Told him ridgid or i walk cheap ass.


----------



## KoleckeINC

The best instructions an apprentice can get is a smashed finger and a bruised ego


----------



## Mr-Green

Johns_TPS said:


> I worked with an apprentice who needed instructions. He asked me once why he couldn't get 2 pieces of black iron apart. I loomed at him an said it was because he was turning it the wrong direction. He argued with me for 10 minutes, then finally says "I'd like to see you do it" ok
> Ran lots of black iron pipe for heating but almost all of his leaked.


Worst part is when he tells the story you'll be the  journeyman that just didn't want to teach him. :glare:


----------



## Mr-Green

I once worked for a really good foreman had a thing for tools. If you showed up on his job with junk tools he'd completely destroy them then give you something new that was better.
I showed up on his job when i was in my first year with a cheep tape he had me run the dummy end about 20 feet out took out some tin snips and cut it then gave me a Cobalt tape and Ive had it ever since.


----------



## Mykeeb33

25' Stanley tape measure for me.


----------



## rwh

Mykeeb33 said:


> 25' Stanley tape measure for me.


I thought this was a pipe wrench thread?


----------



## BC73RS

Nice thing about Ridgid is the release spring built into it everything else is junk.


----------



## srloren

BC73RS said:


> Nice thing about Ridgid is the release spring built into it everything else is junk.


I would add that you should always choose the right size wrench for the job. I hurt my shoulder when on a scaffold rollaway tightening an overhead 3" pipe with a 36" wrench. I learned to get the Tongs out with the 48" handle. I could then cheat if I needed to. The point is that shoulder has arthritus these days and I am in pain when I sleep on my side. Just be safe.... one error can cost you a life time of misery. And believe me it ain't worth it.


----------



## Steve Stifler

pianoplumber said:


> On pipe wrenches: "Made in China" means "This will break".


It was an incident with me, I was working with my wrench and suddenly it damaged then I realize this thing that china made is not reliable.:laughing:


----------



## plumber11928

One of the best wrench's i ever owned. Ridgid aluminum 31120 offset. Removed and installed many radiators with it.


----------



## ToUtahNow

Absaroka Joe said:


> Does Ridgid really have to provide its customers with instructions on how to use a pipe wrench? How pathetic have people become.



It's all about liability. Some people sue way too quick.

Mark


----------



## Pacificpipes

I use mine as a hammer


----------



## Dpeckplb

I have a bent 14" ridgid that I had no choice but using due to the small space I had to work in. It was in a tiny pump house on a 3" nipple for whole 300 lot trailer park.


----------



## Kevan

I had a pipe wrench made by Urrea that I thought was every bit as good as Ridgid. It disappeared at a job one day and a Chinese substitute was in its place.


----------



## rwh

If you ever bought any new pipe wrench that didnt say ridgid, you made a mistake.


----------



## srloren

Dpeckplb said:


> I have a bent 14" ridgid that I had no choice but using due to the small space I had to work in. It was in a tiny pump house on a 3" nipple for whole 300 lot trailer park.


A 300 lot trailer park should have a large enough pump house to utilize the proper size wrench... a 24" or maybe even preferable 36" for a 3" Nipple.
What were they thinking?


----------



## gear junkie

Dpeckplb said:


> I have a bent 14" ridgid that I had no choice but using due to the small space I had to work in. It was in a tiny pump house on a 3" nipple for whole 300 lot trailer park.


ridgid compound leverage wrench.


----------



## ToUtahNow

gear junkie said:


> ridgid compound leverage wrench.



Hey, I have one of those.

Mark


----------



## dclarke

I've got an ancient Ridgid aluminum offset wrench. So old it says ridgal. It's busted to ****. I've never used it. It was given to me by the founder of my companies wife.


----------



## Mykeeb33

What do you use when you need a pipe wrench?


----------



## dclarke

Mykeeb33 said:


> What do you use when you need a pipe wrench?



I have many pipe wrenches. The ridgal is just one of many.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Steve Stifler said:


> It was an incident with me, I was working with my wrench and suddenly it damaged then I realize this thing that china made is not reliable.:laughing:













Hey Steve, how about an introduction?


----------



## Dpeckplb

srloren said:


> A 300 lot trailer park should have a large enough pump house to utilize the proper size wrench... a 24" or maybe even preferable 36" for a 3" Nipple.
> What were they thinking?


They didn't want to obstruct the view of the lake. This pump house was 5x5x4.5 tall but they put a compressor infront of the main:no:. Stupid people never think of the guy who will have to comeback and preform service.


----------



## Dpeckplb

gear junkie said:


> ridgid compound leverage wrench.


I have one of those now. I know a guy who had a ridgid 18" that he broke the handle without a cheater bar. I wouldn't want to mess with him.


----------



## 89plumbum

gear junkie said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bent 14" ridgid that I had no choice but using due to the small space I had to work in. It was in a tiny pump house on a 3" nipple for whole 300 lot trailer park.
> 
> 
> 
> ridgid compound leverage wrench.
Click to expand...

I had a employer who had a 24" wrench modified with what looked like a universal joint and cheater bar on the end. Wish I had a picture but it was in the 90s.


----------



## dclarke

my antique ridgal.


----------



## dclarke

most of my pipe wrenches. Almost never use them. Some I've never used


----------



## Dpeckplb

dclarke said:


> View attachment 55713
> my antique ridgal.


Looks like he used it as a hammer too.


----------



## dclarke

Dpeckplb said:


> Looks like he used it as a hammer too.



He probably did but I bet it still works. I've considered sending it back to ridgid for a new one. Lifetime warranty but something about it saying ridgal makes me wanna keep it.


----------



## Mykeeb33

I was in Home Depot yesterday looking at there pipe wrenches.....
Husky 24" aluminum; $28
Ridgid 24" aluminum; $93
Ridgid 24" steel; $64


----------



## Mykeeb33

*They're not new!*



dclarke said:


> View attachment 55721
> most of my pipe wrenches. Almost never use them. Some I've never used


Looks like somebody has been using them!


----------



## dclarke

Mykeeb33 said:


> I was in Home Depot yesterday looking at there pipe wrenches.....
> Husky 24" aluminum; $28
> Ridgid 24" aluminum; $93
> Ridgid 24" steel; $64



I have a 14" husky aluminum. I've done more gas lines than I can count using it. Works fine for me. Never had an issue with slipping.


----------



## dclarke

Mykeeb33 said:


> Looks like somebody has been using them!



I've used some but when I worked in the founders house years after he passed his wife gave me a bucket of his old tools. Most if the wrenches are his. Most of my tubing cutters are also. I'm sure much of it is older than me and has seen plenty of use.


----------



## Piper34

PIPE WRENCHES Correct I've had more than one plumber call them monkey wrenches ,To which I reply monkeys use monkey wrenches Plumbers use pipe wrenches .


----------



## fhrooter72

Mykeeb33 said:


> You should ALWAYS leave a small space between the back of the hook jaw and the pipe you're gripping.


I was always taught to have the back of the hook jaw touch the pipe your gripping. The theory was that it keeps the pipe from "egg shaping" when loosening.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

fhrooter72 said:


> I was always taught to have the back of the hook jaw touch the pipe your gripping. The theory was that it keeps the pipe from "egg shaping" when loosening.


You work in Houston. You know as well as I do that it doesn't matter how you hold that wrench, that shoddy late 70s and 80s galvy will egg shape when pressure is applied. Especially in mission bend area, Katy, and various other 80s neighborhoods where that garbage was installed. At least that's my experience. 

I had to replace an old hose bib and nipple at a funeral home somewhere in the old part of Houston once and only 1.5" was sticking out of the wall to get the rotten nipple out. I used my pipe wrench and being there was so little to grip onto it started to warp immediately. I stopped and threaded on a galvy coupling and used an "easy out" instead to back that nipple out and replace it. Worked well and saved from having to cut open the wall from the inside.


----------



## Otobeme

I am attached to a handful of tools and this is one of them.


----------



## OpenSights

Otobeme said:


> I am attached to a handful of tools and this is one of them.


Is that 18"? I have one from my granddad that's a 12" that looks like the same design. I have aluminum Ridgid pipe wrenches... but when it comes time for a 12", that is my prefered go to.


----------



## Otobeme

OpenSights said:


> Is that 18"? I have one from my granddad that's a 12" that looks like the same design. I have aluminum Ridgid pipe wrenches... but when it comes time for a 12", that is my prefered go to.


24" and the handle is small, you can slide 1 1/2" black iron cheater over it.


----------



## OpenSights

Otobeme said:


> 24" and the handle is small, you can slide 1 1/2" black iron cheater over it.


Nice! That's one thing I don't care for is the large handles Ridgid puts out... hard to find a good cheater.

If you ever feel like selling that I call dibs, but I'd advise against selling it. Seems like the old tools work the best.


----------



## Flyout95

In New Zealand, a pipe wrench is called a baboon spanner


----------



## OpenSights

Flyout95 said:


> In New Zealand, a pipe wrench is called a baboon spanner


No longer PC, but monkey wrench.


----------



## pianoplumber

this was my fathers tool . Ridgid adjustable spud. smooth jaw pipe wrench. over 40 years old. one of my favorite tools. good for flush valves, commercial faucets, anything big that you don't want chew marks.


----------



## pianoplumber

Better picture?


----------



## pianoplumber

Aluminum wrenches are good starter tools cuz they're cheap and light weight.
Forged steel, made in USA are wrenches that will outlast you, and are the wrenches that you go to when you need the best tool to accomplish the job.
I've ruined a lot of cheap aluminum wrenches, and store brand cast iron wrenches, but my ancient ridged steel wrenches get passed along from one work vehicle to the next, still as reliable and dependable as ever.


----------



## dhal22

I have a couple of 25+ yr old aluminum 24" Ridgids that I've been hard on many times and never damaged them. But I use a cheater bar that breaks before the wrench does.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

pianoplumber said:


> Aluminum wrenches are good starter tools cuz they're cheap and light weight.
> Forged steel, made in USA are wrenches that will outlast you, and are the wrenches that you go to when you need the best tool to accomplish the job.
> I've ruined a lot of cheap aluminum wrenches, and store brand cast iron wrenches, but my ancient ridged steel wrenches get passed along from one work vehicle to the next, still as reliable and dependable as ever.


Starter tools? I switched from cast iron wrenches to aluminium years ago because of the weight. None of mine have broken and I've used 4' cheaters on my 18" and 24" many times. Ridgid aluminum ones are very well built.


----------



## pianoplumber

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Starter tools? I switched from cast iron wrenches to aluminium years ago because of the weight. None of mine have broken and I've used 4' cheaters on my 18" and 24" many times. Ridgid aluminum ones are very well built.


Yes, Ridgid makes excellent aluminum wrenches. Our shop has seen a few break over the years, though. Particularly the offset, 90 degree, odd shaped ones. I have personally broken a 24" aluminum Ridgid. 
Nothing against Ridgid. They make the best stuff. Their aluminum wrenches will outlast any other brand wrench. 
But when things get serious, I grab the steel wrenches.
My 24" Ridgid steel wrench has outlasted and outperformed 4 aluminum wrenches of various brands including Ridgid. 
I have a pair of Ridgid 36" wrenches. One aluminum, one cast. I use scrap lengths of 2-1/2" steel pipe for cheater bars. Biggest I've used was a 7 foot long cheater. You can feel the difference between aluminum and cast iron or steel when you have that much leverage. 
If I have to remove a 3 or 4" pipe from a 50 year old boiler system, I'll put the cheater pipe on the steel wrench, not the aluminum one.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

pianoplumber said:


> Yes, Ridgid makes excellent aluminum wrenches. Our shop has seen a few break over the years, though. Particularly the offset, 90 degree, odd shaped ones. I have personally broken a 24" aluminum Ridgid.
> Nothing against Ridgid. They make the best stuff. Their aluminum wrenches will outlast any other brand wrench.
> But when things get serious, I grab the steel wrenches.
> My 24" Ridgid steel wrench has outlasted and outperformed 4 aluminum wrenches of various brands including Ridgid.
> I have a pair of Ridgid 36" wrenches. One aluminum, one cast. I use scrap lengths of 2-1/2" steel pipe for cheater bars. Biggest I've used was a 7 foot long cheater. You can feel the difference between aluminum and cast iron or steel when you have that much leverage.
> If I have to remove a 3 or 4" pipe from a 50 year old boiler system, I'll put the cheater pipe on the steel wrench, not the aluminum one.


Fair enough. I don't ever have to remove 3" or 4" steel but I can see where it would be better. I stick with residential and light commercial repair and don't mess with large-scale boilers.


----------



## fhrooter72

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SulbQvWKjaA


----------



## Mykeeb33

You know fhrooter72, even though I started this thread, I don't use a pipe wrench the way the Ridged repersentitve says I should, as in leaving a gap behind the jaw. If the pipe is large, super tight, or very old looking, I'll use the '3 point of contact' method Richard shows in the video, but I won't use the crappy off brand wrench that he uses!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Ridgid and reed are the best hands down. I have 2 alluminium reeds that have been my ak47's. I cant garauntee , but im pretty dam sure reed has ridgid make thier pipewrenches . That are same exact cut , mold , weight and quality. Someone correct me if im wrong


----------

